# A digital betta drawing! 8)



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I decided to try drawing Caravaggio today. I'm rather pleased with how it turned out! 8D
I was thinking of doing cheap commissions like this soon, to get a little pocket money. Thoughts? What could be improved? c:


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Like


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

It looks awesome! I love it...But I don't think you can charge for art commissions. I am not 100% sure. I would double check with a Mod.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice! As for to make it better I would add the ventral ( pelvic ) fins.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

love it ;p


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes! I noticed I forgot the pelvic fins after I finished, haha. My betta's are tiny right now (someone said they might be stunted?) so I usually don't notice them. I might add them later. : )


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

>w< If anyone is at all interested, I've started doing commissions in the classifieds thread!


----------

